# Whats next



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

I posted pretty much the same thread on "Getting on the Job" forum. Got no response with a valid answer.

I just went in to sign the I will accept being considered hired form at the Police Station. Just want to know whats next in the hiring process and how will Vet status help me?

City is Cambridge i am in the top 10 on the list and they are hiring for 12 full time positions.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

You are probably in if you successfuly pass your background,physical, medical and psychological. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

popo said:


> You are probably in if you successfuly pass your background,physical, medical and psychological. Good luck!


I am actually not worried about anything, although the MP's did bring me in for some bullshit, they had my name in a bar fight but it didnt match the description, my friend found out and turned himself in. Should I mention that? or will they not check?

Other then that I have a clean record. And I am still in shape workout everyday but have gaind 20 pounds since I been home due to the fact that I have been lifting again and I dont have to mess with the Army standards for height and weight anymore (anyone army will know what I mean).


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Are you serious?
As I stifle laughter, I will suggest that rather than posting questions, you do some research. On line, at the library, call the VA. Work it out for yourself. Take a little initiative. Get a copy of that arrest report. Maybe call a lawyer. Start running. You have some work to do, so you better get going.

MMMppfffffhhhhhgoodluckbbbbwaaaaahahaha


----------

